# Lagenandra meeboldii ?



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was at my lfs yesterday and when i was browsing thru the plants, i noticed some odd looking plants that were mixed in the batch of anubias congensis. I knew right away that they were not anubias, but possibly lagenandra. I bought 3 for the price of $6 each. I have never seen lagenandra for sale and i assumed it may cost more than 6 dollars, plus i wanted a possible rare/uncommon species . I have attatched some pics for identification.
I think they may be Lagenandra meeboldii.
If they arent lagenandra at all, oh well! i have a bunch of spare clay pots i can plant them in and make a houseplant out of.
If they are lagenandra, whats the best way to grow them. right now they are floating in my 29 gallon with high light/co2. i also have a medium light tank they can go in which will probably have to happen anyway since they get quite large from the little info i could find. Or if anybodys interested, we could work out a deal for when it gets warmer so you may have one. This is not a for sale/trade post though


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you have bigger pictures you can attach? It's hard to tell.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

might be a while, i will have to see if i can borrow a camera off of someone. For some reason, my email is always resizing my pics from my cell.


----------

